# Been awhile



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

It has been awhile since I have shared anything.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice barn shot. I have always wanted to do before and after with a barn shot like that. Show it now and when it was in its prime.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Way nice.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> I have always wanted to do before and after with a barn shot like that. Show it now and when it was in its prime.


Barns get better looking with age and start to fall apart. They might not keep the hay as dry, but they become very photogenic.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it is getting harder to find old barns that still have the wooden roofs


----------

